# First Real Test



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I took Dante out on a walk to the mailbox(around 1/2-3/4 mile both ways) while pulling a small sled I made(no we don't have snow). He did perfect. Slack leashed and right by my side the whole way. Even when the neighbors three dogs rushed us he just looked at them snorted and kept on walking. Despite being in a strange place when I asked him to stop and stand still so I could take off my jacket and place it on the sled he stood perfectly sill. Not bad for a 10 month old buck huh? I would have gotten pictures but its hard to get him to stand still when I step away.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Way to go Dante! :hi5: Good work!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice job, I would have loved pics


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd like to see pictures of the sled. How much does it weigh?

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It weighs 20lbs and is just a piece of plywood on two 2x4s with V cut ends to drag better. I'll upload some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Click on the images for a larger view if you want to. They are pretty small on my screen.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good Job. What are your plans for him, pulling regular sled, cart or packing? Goathiker on here has goats for packing


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I want him to help me around the farm once I move. I plan on having another trained goat and have them work as a team pulling a wagon for farm tours.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

very cool, there's another gal here who has a big kiko buck she uses to drive her cart.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Great pictures. 

Thanks for posting them.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------

